# Ryonet Offers ROQ Tunnel Conveyor Dryer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The ROQTunnel, offered by Ryonet, is a powerful, efficient conveyor dryer that allows you to customize its features to the specific needs of your automatic screen printing shop. Choose a belt width ranging from 38 inches up to 71 inches. Or split the belt into variable widths each with independent speed and direction controls. 

The size of the heat chamber ranges from 10 feet up to 30 feet of continuous heat, and the infeed and outfeed lengths range from 5 feet to as long as is needed. 

Power options include natural gas, propane or electricity, which gives you the ability to save up to 50% in monthly utility costs depending on which you choose and rates in your area. Or choose a combination of gas and electricity. Other options include a proprietary heat exchanger that reduces scorching and infeed and outfeed fan hoods to reduce ambient shop heat.

High-density Rockwool (stone and wool) panels are used for thermal insulation while an axial flow fan provides constant hot-air circulation. There is an air purification filter for the burner and an internal exhaustion header system in each module. The optional dual burner model with heat exchanger increases the capacity and allows the ROQ Tunnel to handle even the most demanding jobs.

This oven has a digital temperature display and contact temperature control. The touch screen display has the ability to recall job types along with a maintenance reminder. The maximum select temperature is 392° F (200° C). 

ROQ Tunnel dryers can move an industry-leading 4,000 cfm of air (with optional dual exhaust fans) while maintaining a constant temperature of up to 392° F (200° C) with as little as 92,000 BTUs. 

To watch a video tour of the Tunnel go to https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUGMRwHtKtM; for more product information visit ScreenPrinting.com | Powered By Ryonet -

For more information, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit Screen Printing Supplies & Equipment | ScreenPrinting.com by Ryonet.


----------

